# rodent repellent killed my tree?



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Shouldn't be, what was it specifically?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ortho Animal B Gon. Active ingredients are rosemary oil, cinnamon oil, peppermint oil, and putrescent egg solids. 98.5% inert stuff, like stone dust, sawdust, cornstarch, vinegar, potassium sorbate, sodium chloride, xanthum gum. It all looks pretty benign to me but my tree went dead very fast. Maybe it was due to the root damage that had already been done by the rodents?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

raylo32 said:


> Ortho Animal B Gon. Active ingredients are rosemary oil, cinnamon oil, peppermint oil, and putrescent egg solids. 98.5% inert stuff, like stone dust, sawdust, cornstarch, vinegar, potassium sorbate, sodium chloride, xanthum gum. It all looks pretty benign to me but my tree went dead very fast. Maybe it was due to the root damage that had already been done by the rodents?[/QUOTE]
> 
> That would be my guess, as you said all the other stuff shouldn't have had any effect on the tree.


----------

